# Solar panels?



## night_train01 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am interested in putting a solar panel on top of my Class A motorhome, I see a solar adapter near the AC unit and a bracket that looks like its made to hold a panel.....my question is, it looks like the panel will mount flat on top of the AC, should I be worried that the heavy snow in the winter will bend and crack the panel? I don't really want to remove the panel in the winter as it will keep the batteries topped up all winter long. What are other doing and how are you mounting the solar panel?


----------



## andrewyeo (Jul 20, 2006)

RE: Solar panels?

I shouldn't worry about the panel cracking under this kind of weight. We use panels to supply power for alarm systems on remote sites and we have to put up with kids jumping around on them. It is rare to find a broken one and if we do it is due to someone trying to steal it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 20, 2006)

Re: Solar panels?

I would think you would want to 'aim' the panel for greatest output.


----------



## hertig (Jul 30, 2006)

Re: Solar panels?

Certainly, aiming the panel will provide the maximum output.  However, the mounting will need to be much more complex (to allow the aiming), and if you go to move the bus, you will probably have to 'stow' the panel for travel, and then set it up again when you stop.


----------



## skyout (Aug 8, 2006)

Re: Solar panels?



I use two Kyocera 130W panels on my 5th Wheel. They are mounted flat on the roof (no aiming) and profide enough charge for me to run 2 computers and a satt internet connection without any problems. They will charge even in fairly cloudy conditions.


skyout
www.spicygoliath.com


----------



## Raykenn (Mar 16, 2007)

Re: Solar panels?

There are three levels of effeciency when mounting solar panels.
1. (Most effectient and costly) A motorized tracker to follow the sun (Rarely worth the money unless you are totally dependent on solar for your electricity).
2. Facing south (Good general coverage provided there is no shading or obstructions to block the sun.  The angle of panel tilt should generally match your latitude)
3. Flat, facing up with no overhead or nearby obstructions.  (The Coast Guard uses this on most of their solar powered bouys, and it does the trick)

Hope this helps...........

Ray


----------



## hertig (Mar 17, 2007)

Re: Solar panels?

By the way, if you have snow on your solar panels, they are not going to be keeping anything 'topped off'


----------

